# الفصيح من كلام البدو الحديث



## Abu Talha

السلام عليكم أيها الأعضاء الفضلاء
منذ زمنٍ طويلٍ كنت أسمع عن فصاحة البدو حتى في عصرنا هذا. وتُعْجِبني كثيرا هذه المميِزةُ التي تميّز بين أهل الوبر والمدر. ولا أقصد هنا قربَ لهجتهم صياغةً من الفصحى القديمة (ولو يلعب ذلك دورا). بل أقصد فصاحتهم في التعبير ولو كانت في لهجتهم العامية.

إن سمعتم كلاما فصيحا بِسَنَدٍ صحيحٍ عن بدويٍ فتفضّلوا بسرده هنا كي يتعجّب الجميعُ منه. وقد يكون هذا الكلام عاديا بنسبة موضوعه.

وإن ترجمتموه من اللهجة التي سمعتموه فيها إلى الفصحى الحديثة ووضعتم الترجمةَ مع الأصل فهذا فضلٌ منكم. ذلك لأنه صعبٌ عليّ تفهمُ اللهجاتِ الحديثةِ ولكن أستطيع أن أقارن بعضَ الشيء بينها وبين الفصحى الحديثة.
تقديري


----------



## WadiH

هذا الكتاب يحتوي على الكثير من القصص والروايات من البادية وجزيرة العرب
http://saadsowayan.com/html/book5-ar.html

مثلاً، أعجبتني القصة التي في آخر صفحة 165 وبداية 166 هنا:
http://saadsowayan.com/Publications/Ar_Bk5_ADPnC/F.pdf

وهذه الصفحة فيها تسجيلات صوتية لرواة من قبائل الحجاز ونجد

http://saadsowayan.com/html/sound-saad.html

في رأيي أن أسهلها للفهم هي المعنونة Rd A, Rd B, Rd C, Rd D, Rd E​


----------



## Abu Talha

كفيت ووفيت. جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم. ألقيتُ نظرة في الكتب التي سردتَ وعلى الرغم من أني لا أفهم كثيرا منها لسبب مستوى فهمي سأحاول دراستها بحماسة إن شاء الله.أ


----------

